# Bug ID and advice



## Gcraay (Nov 29, 2021)

It’s just a common beetle. Unless they’re everywhere, ignore them.


----------



## LETSG0BRANDON (8 mo ago)

Thanks anyone else agree or disagree?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not a roach. Agree it is a beetle. They may react the same as roaches to Boric acid around the washing machine and leave.


----------



## LETSG0BRANDON (8 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> Not a roach. Agree it is a beetle. They may react the same as roaches to Boric acid around the washing machine and leave.


What gives it away that this Insect is not a roach?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

LETSG0BRANDON said:


> What gives it away that this Insect is not a roach?


Doesn't look like it has the munchies.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

LETSG0BRANDON said:


> What gives it away that this Insect is not a roach?


Because it is a snap beetle. If it were alive, you could turn it on its back and it would snap to right itself. Just years of being a kid, I guess.


----------



## Gcraay (Nov 29, 2021)

Steve2444 said:


> Doesn't look like it has the munchies.


😂😂😂🤣😂😂😂😅😂😆🥹🥹🤣😆🤣😅😁


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@LETSG0BRANDON howdy, nice to meet you!

As the others have noted, it's a beetle. Just out of curiosity, how big is it?

Beetles are an enormously diverse group, and some are serious pests, but I think yours just got into the washer because maybe it was mixed up on the clothes for whatever reason.

Roaches are entirely different.

Roaches are also diverse, but the most common one is the so-called German Cockroach, pictured below. They're up to about a half an inch long, and they can be a real PIA pest in your house. The much much bigger "palmetto bugs" aren't nearly as much of a problem.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks like a ground beetle. Very common.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

LETSG0BRANDON said:


> Thanks anyone else agree or disagree?


Possibly an Oriental cockroach. Normally, I'd compare the two body types side by side but I don't have my laptop.
Look at these and see what you think. They prefer moist, shady spots, like under leaves outside.





__





oriental roach - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

NOT A COCKROACH.

That’s a beetle.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

�














Cockroach vs Beetle: The 5 Key Differences


Discover all the differences between cockroaches and beetles. Would you believe cockroaches run significantly faster than beetles?




a-z-animals.com




Underside of an Oriental Cockroach.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Look up a picture of Tenebrio beetles. 
It is what a meal worm develops into. 
Looks identical


----------

